# C# 2 dimensional array



## jp01uk (Apr 19, 2005)

hello im trying to read in 2 arrays from a text file, they must be stored in seperate variables within .Net. How would I go about doing this?

basically the program is a distance finder. so it find the distance from point a to b, a being the town name, and b being the distance linked to it.

How would I do this? Help me please!

Thank you


----------

